# OpenDMTP - Server-Programmierung



## wainmaster (20. Jun 2014)

Hi Leute!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.. Ich habe mir das Open Source Projekt OpenGTS runtergeladen und im Zusammenhang mit OpenDMTP zum laufen gebracht, d.h. wenn ich den Server starte und im Anschluss ein Gerät, dann wählt sich dieses auch ein und sendet Daten. Nun soll neben den Positionsdaten, die ja vom Gerät zum Server geschickt werden, vom Server ein gespeichertes Telefonbuch auf das verbundene Telefon geschickt werden. Leider bin ich aber ein absoluter Neuling in diesem Thema und als Praktikant wurde mir das "Zeug" mehr oder weniger vor die Nase geknallt mit den Worten "Lies dir das mal alles durch und mach mal".....
Schön wäre, wenn mir jemand, der sich eventuell damit auskennt, schonmal sagen könnte in welcher Klasse des OpenDMTP-Projektes ich überhaupt was verändern muss... :bahnhof:

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## wainmaster (20. Jun 2014)

Hat hier niemand eine Idee?


----------

